# 7' Fenwick Seahawk Inshore Baitcssting Fishing Rod



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

7'
1/4 - 3/4 oz
10-20 lb line
Medium power
Fast action
Local pickup $15


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Reduced to $15


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

No interest- rod removed from sale.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'll give you $15 for it of you still want to sell it


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sold. I'll bring it on our trip unless you need it sooner.

I used to use it with my Shimano Chronarch 200E7 reel for freshwater fishing. I originally bought it in San Diego to target Bonito and barracuda from the pier with an Abu 6500 CS Mag reel and 15 lb.mono. That setup could sling some metal!


----------

